# 22 long rifle Aguila SuperMax



## DeerHunter08 (May 18, 2004)

would Aguila SuperMax be a good round for rabbits out to 50 yards


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

It depends on the accuracy of your gun with the Aguila round. It is certaintly a capable catridge if thats what you want to know. It is actaully a bit longer than a regular long rifle case, but dont worry it will still chamber and function correctly.

I'd say buy a box and try them out for yourself. You know what they say. "Expeirince is the best teacher". What have you got to lose! :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well they are a lot like the stingers, and i know that the stingers have terrible accuracy. i would go with a velocitor. not frangible so you arent picking peices of lead out of your stew but at the same time very powerful and decent accuracy


----------



## Hunting_tail (Aug 24, 2004)

you have to clean your gun alot. they have this coating that sticks in clips and in the action of the gun. thats not to mention the smell of the smoke after you have shot. smells like superglue. I can smell it a mile away. they are hard on the bolt of a semi auto. I have been shooting them for about 2 years. they are good in semi-auot pistol they realy through the slide back.


----------

